# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment faire une annonce ?

## vaudancourt

Bonjour
Nous sommes une petite entreprise qui dveloppons un site internet et recherchons un dvelopper web.
Pouvons nous passer une annonce sur ce site ?
Quelle procdure ?
Cordialement
ML

----------


## Jerome Briot

Vous pouvez utiliser le forum *      Offres d'Emploi*

N'oubliez pas de lire au pralable cette discussion : *      A lire imprativement avant de poster un message*

----------

